# Backpacks on the slopes



## JMS93 (Apr 25, 2016)

This is a little random but I was just thinking to myself 'I wonder what people keep in there backpacks when on the slopes'.

Any accessory and I'm all for buying one in every colour, I just don't have a clue what I'd carry!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I just bought one :-O) depends where you go and what kind of day...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Classical "if you have to ask..." thread 

I assume it mostly depends in one's mtn. E.g. lots of ppl carry a camelbag, cos their mtn infrastructure doesn't provide a lot of tap water/restaurants n bars. Over here, that is available every odd yard, so I usually don't pack food or water, but here, the paking lot is faaaar away from the slopes so I usually pack an extra pair of dry gloves, and a warm layer. 
If there's pow? I'll pack all the BC gear and food cos I don't want to waste time getting food or water until the last fresh is tracked out .


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's the new baby. Hey I love to talk about gear at work  It will carry my every day stuff...lunch, sweater, coffee, iPad and show my fellow commuters, or at least the ones that can tell a pack from another that I'm a fellow rider.

On the slopes I don't carry a camel back. I prefer one of those soft folding bottles. My Countour and pole, spare gloves, spare lenses, power bars, probably a walkie talkie, and an extra layer on cold days

http://www.patagonia.com/tsimages/48190_DPMH.fpx?wid=750&hei=750&bgcolor=FFFFFF&ftr=6&cvt=jpeg,scans=progressive


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i got flamed pretty hard for all the things I keep in my backpack lol. 

it's a long list..


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

dave785 said:


> i got flamed pretty hard for all the things I keep in my backpack lol.
> 
> it's a long list..


lol I remember that, so funny


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I keep 5 bottles of water, 2 energy drinks, face mask, sunscreen, and 3 protein bars. might stuff my jacket in there if I dress wrong. I drink a fuckton of water while riding. trying to stuff all that in my pockets seems retarded so I ride with a backpack. Used to ride with 2 water bottles and 2 protein bars sans backpack, but fuck unstrapping.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

instead of packing water you can eat the snow :grin:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

The tears of my enemies.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

basser said:


> instead of packing water you can eat the snow :grin:


snow in so cal is nasty. natural snow is pollution from LA to riverside, while I know most people don't know of riverside, but hollywood shows always makes fun of riverside for good reason. The inland empire is the New Jersey of So cal. The man made stuff is unfiltered lake water which is just as bad or worse as they boat in there. I do eat it unintentionally though. 

yes I know it was a joke :grin: but do people do that in the cleaner parts of the country/world?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

jae said:


> snow in so cal is nasty. natural snow is pollution from LA to riverside, while I know most people don't know of riverside, but hollywood shows always makes fun of riverside for good reason. The inland empire is the New Jersey of So cal. The man made stuff is unfiltered lake water which is just as bad or worse as they boat in there. I do eat it unintentionally though.
> 
> yes I know it was a joke :grin: but do people do that in the cleaner parts of the country/world?


Yeah I agree, it probably is very dirty if you actually eat the snow. * I don't actually recommend it* I don't snowboard in very 'clean' areas so I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## JMS93 (Apr 25, 2016)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Here's the new baby. Hey I love to talk about gear at work  It will carry my every day stuff...lunch, sweater, coffee, iPad and show my fellow commuters, or at least the ones that can tell a pack from another that I'm a fellow rider.
> 
> On the slopes I don't carry a camel back. I prefer one of those soft folding bottles. My Countour and pole, spare gloves, spare lenses, power bars, probably a walkie talkie, and an extra layer on cold days
> 
> http://www.patagonia.com/tsimages/48190_DPMH.fpx?wid=750&hei=750&bgcolor=FFFFFF&ftr=6&cvt=jpeg,scans=progressive


Powerback is a brillant shout, walkie talkie's again a must that I always forget! The amount of times I loose everyone because I get too carried away is ridicules!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jae said:


> but do people do that in the cleaner parts of the country/world?





basser said:


> Yeah I agree, it probably is very dirty if you actually eat the snow. * I don't actually recommend it* I don't snowboard in very 'clean' areas so I wouldn't know about that.


Nope. It costs the body energy to warm it up, and snow - like destilled water - has no minerals, so you'll further deprive the body from minerals you're already loosing by sweating and just increase likelyhood of cramps. 
From a creek, however, I'll drink if thirsty.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I kind of hate riding with a pack. I generally only use one for backcountry:

- Shovel
- Probe
- Extra mittens
- Extra goggles or sunglasses (don't want to end up with fogged goggles from hiking)
- Handwarmers
- Water
- Food
- Knife
- Snow shoes if needed for that particular adventure


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone know of a backpack that:
* Has a built-in shell/back protector
* camelpak pouch
* small enough to fit under your jacket (as if it were a back protector)
* OR if it isnt small enough to go under, i would like it to be free of any straps (other than the obvious shoulder straps). Particularly the top strap, which as i have found, can latch itself to your helmet goggle strap on jumps and leave you looking like the hunchback of notre dame after landing.
* Somewhat waterproof so you can take it off and rest it on the snow


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> Anyone know of a backpack that:
> * Has a built-in shell/back protector
> * camelpak pouch
> * small enough to fit under your jacket (as if it were a back protector)
> ...


Yeah my Deuter provoke 16L matches that. It's discontinued though but you might be able to find one. The top strap goes inside a zipped compartment. Has internal routing for the camelback too, and slots for a probe. It was waterproof but I waterproofed it again.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> Anyone know of a backpack that:
> * Has a built-in shell/back protector
> * camelpak pouch
> * small enough to fit under your jacket (as if it were a back protector)
> ...


I fuckin hate riding with a pack, That's not how snowboarding was intended to be.

What sucks even more.
I like to carry lots of shit.
Goggles, multi driver, smokes, dubes, my wallet, phone, chocolate lol, a muffin or other filling item, 2 go pro, batteries.
I need jackets with a billion pockets, so I can keep everything separate, in order of importance.

Brutal hahaha.

This past season though @ Whistler, I seen the sweetest jacket/backpack hybrid.
It was a wicked jacket with a backpack seen into it.
You could hardly tell it was a backpack, it was so streamline.

It was a big brand name, like North Face or some shit?
It was also ski patrols, ski patrol @ Whistler is the best of the best as far as gear goes.

I'm sure it's searchable?


TT


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

that sounds crazy expensive.

Riding with a backpack in a resort looks so dorky to me. Like you are the type to pull your socks up while wearing shorts. But i also run out of pockets. The back protector thing would be good because if i am going to put a dorky looking pack on my back i would at least hope it saves me from reverse taco-ing on a kink rail and landing in a wheelchair


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmmm found these:
The Xip3 transformer jacket

Funnell combines backpack and waterproof jacket

And i am not so sure on this idea anymore. Not quite as slick as i thought it might be - probably best to stick with a bag that looks like a bag, not a deformed back


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

tokyo_dom said:


> Anyone know of a backpack that:
> * Has a built-in shell/back protector
> * camelpak pouch
> * small enough to fit under your jacket (as if it were a back protector)
> ...


I use an old 2 liter? camelback that is just a slightly padded sleeve with straps, worn under the jacket. With water and a burrito = back protector. But could also fit some gloves or whatever


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I use an old 2 liter? camelback that is just a slightly padded sleeve with straps, worn under the jacket. With water and a burrito = back protector. But could also fit some gloves or whatever


If only you knew how expensive and hard to find tortillas are here in Japan!

I'd have to fill it with rice balls or something like that.

I guess the camelback packs are pretty much what i am after, but if they made one with a hardish shell, like a lot of the BC backpacks have these days it would be perfect.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

dave785 said:


> Yeah my Deuter provoke 16L matches that. It's discontinued though but you might be able to find one. The top strap goes inside a zipped compartment. Has internal routing for the camelback too, and slots for a probe. It was waterproof but I waterproofed it again.


NICE! Will keep an eye out for it. Probably a bit bigger than i need (will have to see when i try it on), but would be good for the days i do need to take a pack


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> that sounds crazy expensive.
> 
> Riding with a backpack in a resort looks so dorky to me. Like you are the type to pull your socks up while wearing shorts. But i also run out of pockets. The back protector thing would be good because if i am going to put a dorky looking pack on my back i would at least hope it saves me from reverse taco-ing on a kink rail and landing in a wheelchair


seriously, it does looks dorky as shit and I feel dorky as shit, but I drink too much water, hate camelpaks, not shelling $20 for water or walking back to my car. when I walk back to the car, it shortens my riding by about 20%, drink less water and then I start cramping.

I do pull up my socks while wearing shorts. baggy dickies with socks and sandals or chucks. I don't normally wear socks with shorts though.

side note: easy to make your own tortillas, just takes practice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

tokyo_dom said:


> If only you knew how expensive and hard to find tortillas are here in Japan!
> 
> I'd have to fill it with rice balls or something like that.
> 
> I guess the camelback packs are pretty much what i am after, but if they made one with a hardish shell, like a lot of the BC backpacks have these days it would be perfect.


It would be easy to slide in some hard plastic...actually the sleeve has a divider....protect your egg roll


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I fuckin hate riding with a pack, That's not how snowboarding was intended to be.
> 
> What sucks even more.
> I like to carry lots of shit.
> ...


Dakine has the Backcountry (old model, IMO better than the Heli)/Heli vest:
Dakine BC Vest LG/XL | Dakine
Dakine Heli Vest | Dakine

North Face had this:
https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/powder-guide-vest
And this old version had an airbag:
https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/mens-powder-guide-abs-vest

Dakine ones are hydration compatible. Don't think the TNF versions were.

None of these have a proper back protector (incidentally neither does the Deuter pack mentioned above), just padding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> None of these have a proper back protector (incidentally neither does the Deuter pack mentioned above), just padding.


Deuter had a proper back protector when I bought mine some years back. Maybe look for older models, you may still find one of these.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

JMS93 said:


> This is a little random but I was just thinking to myself 'I wonder what people keep in there backpacks when on the slopes'.
> 
> Any accessory and I'm all for buying one in every colour, I just don't have a clue what I'd carry!


Here in Michigan I never use one.

Out west I carry: water, snacks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> Dakine has the Backcountry (old model, IMO better than the Heli)/Heli vest:
> Dakine BC Vest LG/XL | Dakine
> Dakine Heli Vest | Dakine
> 
> ...


The one I seen, I do think had a back protector?
But when it was empty it looked like it would probably work as one?



TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have armor & a spine protector.
Not that big on safety, lol, don't think I've ever worn any of it?

Guess I should probably sell em.


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

dave785 said:


> i got flamed pretty hard for all the things I keep in my backpack lol.
> 
> it's a long list..


Are you the one Tatankahead got all "holier than though" about because you have an extra pair of socks or something like that?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> The one I seen, I do think had a back protector?
> But when it was empty it looked like it would probably work as one?
> 
> 
> ...


There are/were lots of these types of vests in addition to the ones I listed:
Welcome to the WARY Site (closed down apparently)
Ski patrol vests andSki area uniforms

So there might be versions with proper back protectors. However the best that I have seen are molded back panels (like on the Jones packs) which are comfortable and protect against stuff in the pack poking you in the back - but do not offer much protection in the park or against real crashes.
Dakine vests basically just have some foam padding (and the Heli version barely any at all).


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Are you the one Tatankahead got all "holier than though" about because you have an extra pair of socks or something like that?


Well.... "Holier than thou" would be a stretch. Let's just say that his content list was gluttonous.


----------

